# My new TTS arrives a week on Saturday



## TTSLINS (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello All,

I can't wait to pick up the keys to my looovely white TTS a week on Saturday.. yipeeeeee

Lins 
x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if your TT is arriving a week on Saturday then a week on Sunday you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

welcolme lets see some pics


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.... sound's great get some pics up. saying that ive still not got mine up! :lol:

*note to self upload pics


----------

